# Help please..r33 ignition module/amplifier



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm at my wits ends ,my car starts,rough
But won't really rev just misfire and smoke
I've thrown all sorts of parts at the car with little improvement 
I'd like to buy a module but just think I'm wasting money yet again
Is there anyone willing to loan me a good one locally so I can try a replacement first
I live near Colchester essex


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

If you have the spare cash swap out the old system and swap to R35 Ignition coil kit. Big improvements while still staying somewhat oem just newer tech. This is just something i plan on doing myself here soon.


----------

